# MGG Turkey Mantis



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

First of all, this was an multi-slinger collaboration, CanH8r for showing recent videos of quick draw, then Graywolf mentioning that a hook on the front of a PFS could increase quick draw grip and speed, then Zorroslinger making some doodles about a new design with a forward cant plus hook. I saw it and was very intrigued, so I decided to make the sketch come to life. Been working on tweaking this design so it's just right, the first prototype was made from 9 layers of 1/4" baltic birch, it was hacked apart and rasped into shape from a single block. The result was a great shoot, but due to the position of the band attachment (on the bottom of the fork), it was very prone to handslaps. Back to the drawing board.

Some you guys may have seen my previous Turkey project, the SHUCKAPOW! The colours and shape reminded me of a 50's bowling alley.

I used the same wood combo for this Mantis, hence the Turkey Mantis name. I tweaked the design a little, shortened the palm swell area and made the band attachment a Topslot instead is a wrap and tuck. It greatly, if not eleminated the hand slap issue since the bands are now positioned so they project outwards from the fork tips. In case you were worried about strength of the tips, they are a full 1" wide and the grains have been purposes positioned to be alternating plus some stabilizing veneers in between the layers. The slot is quite short to reduce the moment on the wood as well as keep the compression more on the fork and less the attachment.

Purpleheart, Maple, Paduak, Walnut all spaced with Maple veneer.

I want to thank Zorroslinger for this great design that I hope to make more of.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

It's now finished with a light coating of oil. I've already tried it with Therebands Blue, Black and Gold each with great success and almost no hand slap, I even tried to MAKE it slap me by shooting 1/4" SB with the TB Gold. I haven't tried to quick draw this, but I think it's more a target shooter than anything. My preference is TB Black for it's lighter pull but still powerful punch.


----------



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

That is sweet


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great looking shooter. Once the MWST is over, I'll be ready to try to learn 'soft' shooting with a PFS...and I'll be looking to try it with this style frame.

Todd


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sick shooter


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Now that is a great looking PFS..I sure like that concept for a shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

More Turkeys! I Love The Look Of The Wood! Great Job Once Again!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

What a great team project! CanHr, Graywolf, Zorroslinger, and Metro this is an amazing piece. I am sure we are going to see more of this around. It seems like it will be a hit!

Darren


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Mister Magpie said:


> What a great team project! CanHr, Graywolf, Zorroslinger, and Metro this is an amazing piece. I am sure we are going to see more of this around. It seems like it will be a hit!
> 
> Darren


As much as I'd like to be in on this great team...I had no part of it. In all honesty, my thinking was no where near this...no where as good as this one.

But I will say this...It looks like a great shooter, and down the road I will get a multiplex one if they come for sale...I'd hate to ruin one as nice as this one 

Todd


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Now that's a shooter!


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

What is 'shooting soft'? Quite honestly i'm a little afraid to try a PFS. I shoot OTT. My hands are arthritic and my thumbs gouty, so I'm a bit afraid of hand hits.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

ow wow that looks cool, bet thats going to be one of your best sellers 

-Epic


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> Mister Magpie said:
> 
> 
> > What a great team project! CanHr, Graywolf, Zorroslinger, and Metro this is an amazing piece. I am sure we are going to see more of this around. It seems like it will be a hit!
> ...


In that thread at the other group/forum, if Graywolf did not mention the hook-catch concept idea for a quick-draw style PFS ... and also in same topic CanH8r commenting about a more self-centering grip ... those two elements were like the perfect storm and triggered moment of inspiration to do that quick design sketch.

Actually I am not a slingshot builder or designer, so it must have been the Slingshot Force/Spirit acting through Graywolf & CanH8r! In my mind, I give attribution to you guys. No arguing with me ... ya hear? 

P.S. Eric then took it further and with his expertise and made it a reality. At first, I was looking at it, as a fast/quick draw PFS but it has evolved more into a Sniper-style Ergo PFS.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cool little ditty right there


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I would love to try to incorporate some of this design into a natural pfs if there are no objections. Beautiful work by the way, this shooter looks amazing, just my kind of style ;>)


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

I fear a fork hit with that one


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ChapmanHands said:


> I would love to try to incorporate some of this design into a natural pfs if there are no objections. Beautiful work by the way, this shooter looks amazing, just my kind of style ;>)


Do it!!!! I would love to see an evolution!



deheader said:


> I fear a fork hit with that one


With a pouch twist, it's really hard to get a fork hit with it. You shoot it like a PFS but without of the forward cant on the forks because the position is already there.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

You should have been a jeweler. What a gem! Ergo a gogo as well...nice...nominate this for SS of the month.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Very, very good design . . . i have more imagination than tools and this is my colaboration, hope you like


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

OverFrog, crazy that you just posted that, my brother works in a metal shop and a couple days ago I gave him my broken hammer to grind down the tips a little and smooth it out done for me. Going to turn it into a little b shooter.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Metropolicty, it will probably be a few weeks, I have a suitable fork but letting it season a little more first, once I get her done though I will be sure to post. 
And thank you for allowing me to try my hand at this design, I hope I get it at least half as beautiful as yours, great work once again.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

So freakin cool!!!!! Very Star Trek reminiscent to me.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> So freakin cool!!!!! Very Star Trek reminiscent to me.


Set PFS to hand slap!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

looks great for me


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That pretty much looks like the perfect slingshot to me! 
With your permission, I'd like to have a shot at carving something similar, if I can find the right kind of fork to make it from. 

Truly inspiring work man.

(edit# I hate it when auto correct makes me look retarded)


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> That pretty much looks like the perfect slingshot to me! With your permission, I'd like to have a shot at carving something similar, if I can find the right kind of fork to make it from. Truly inspiring work man.(edit# I hate it when auto correct makes me look retarded)


Do it!!! Chapman hands made one out of a natural fork. I'd love to see more!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool ergo!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Should be displayed in a fine jewelry boutique on Rodeo Drive. Dam that's nice. About fork/hand hits, if you master the art of ducking the hand at a fraction of a second after the pouch release in one smooth movement with perfect timing then it's smooth sailing and not much accuracy suffers as demonstrated by Bill Hayes in one of his youtube videos. He admits some accuracy is compromised but with his skill level, NOT MUCH He could outshoot the average SSer using his/her fav SS, with his PFS.. I personally just don't want the learning curve and hand hits to learn, but plenty of shooters have mastered this technique, likely using gloves first to get the hang of it. PFSs are the most pocketable imaginable, not that hiding an SS is important although it has its attributes, but it's small and pocketable on hikes etc.. Can you imagine hiking wth a group and suddenly, on a break from hiking, someone pulls out a PFS and plinks away at the amazement of his companions? Kewl.


----------



## willscarlet (Sep 30, 2013)

METRO, do you plan on marketing this?

OKAY WITH HAND SLAPS ____ HAND HITS, NOT SO MUCH!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

willscarlet said:


> METRO, do you plan on marketing this?
> 
> OKAY WITH HAND SLAPS ____ HAND HITS, NOT SO MUCH!


I will eventually, but I am buried under a a pile of work that I can't avoid right now


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> willscarlet said:
> 
> 
> > METRO, do you plan on marketing this?
> ...


Looks to me like your going to be swamped for even longer, with the reception this ones getting!
Great looking shooter!!
Thnx, Mike


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

megaflip!!!!


----------

